# NCEES #515 Power



## jvg2010 (Apr 6, 2010)

In solving this problem it seems the assumption that the NCEES solution is making is that the capacitor will not discharge during the second half the cycle?

...it's that simple right, the capacitor discharge will not materially affect the capacitor voltage in the second half cycle?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 6, 2010)

In the real world, there will be some discharge of the capacitor. The rate of discharge would be dependent on the resistance value of the DC load. However, in order to determine the required rating for the diode, the conservative assumption is that the capacitor will not discharge at all during the negative half-cycle.


----------

